# Quad State Herf VI - Saturday, Aug 20th Location: Round Pond Rec Area, West Point



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, we have locked dow the date for this year's Quad State Herf. It will be Saturday, August 20th from 1000(10am) until dusk (roughly 2000/8PM) and the location is West Point's Recreational Area (Round Pond). It will be a day of relaxing, enjoying great BBQ and a number of outdoor events, i.e., volleyball, basketball, horse shoes, fishing, swimming, paddleboating and much more. Below is a map of the area as well as Round Pond's website:

West Point FMWR: Round Pond Recreation Area



The actual address for the area is: 1348 Round Pond Road, West Point, NY 10996.

I wanted to at least post the date of the event so S/BOTL can start to plan their vacations if they are planning on attending this year. as an FYI, the recreation area is large enough to comfortably accommodate 200 - 250 guests. As more info comes up, I will update this post....... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

A number of folks have been contacting me with questions about pricing and food so here is the first update of I know many:

BBQ (prepared by Dee and his crew)

The cost to attend the Quad State Herf is the same it was last year, $50.00 per person (half for food and drink and the other half for the "benefit"). As always, the West Point Warrior Transition Unit (Wounded Warriors) will be the benefit. 

Lastly, each guest will receive a nice "goodie bag" and there will be plenty of stuff being raffled off at the event.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Any NJ Puffers attending that would like to ride up? If others are going it looks like it would be a nice gathering!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be there. Good call on not doing it after a snowstorm this year Charlie!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> I'll be there. Good call on not doing it after a snowstorm this year Charlie!


Sounds great Scott, it's always a pleasure herfin' with you brother. Oh yeah, the snowstorm events are part of the past....... :tongue1:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Any NJ Puffers attending that would like to ride up? If others are going it looks like it would be a nice gathering!


Hello Ray, do you want me to add you to the list or are you still considering. Please let me know so I have a good number of guests. Thanks....... :razz:

Scott, I have you added you to the list.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Any NJ Puffers attending that would like to ride up? If others are going it looks like it would be a nice gathering!





scottw said:


> I'll be there. Good call on not doing it after a snowstorm this year Charlie!


I'm interested! My Ford TC is just a two seater but If I empty it I can put a sofa in the back! :decision:

How far is West Point from Central/North NJ?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Stogieman said:


> Hello Ray, do you want me to add you to the list or are you still considering. Please let me know so I have a good number of guests. Thanks....... :razz:
> 
> Scott, I have you added you to the list.


Charlie I will let you know by Friday 

dav0 if you're interested I can always drive, I will know by the end of the week!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Charlie How's it going brother?

Are you collecting again for the wounded warriors program this year? If so let me know you know I'm in if you need me! Take care my friend and say hi to my new friends!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

dav0 said:


> I'm interested! My Ford TC is just a two seater but If I empty it I can put a sofa in the back! :decision:
> 
> How far is West Point from Central/North NJ?


DavO, West Point is roughly 50 north of New York City on the Hudson River to give you an idea.



Rock31 said:


> Charlie I will let you know by Friday
> 
> dav0 if you're interested I can always drive, I will know by the end of the week!


There's no rush Ray as we are still about 5 months out.



smelvis said:


> Hey Charlie How's it going brother?
> 
> Are you collecting again for the wounded warriors program this year? If so let me know you know I'm in if you need me! Take care my friend and say hi to my new friends!


Hello Dave, good to hear from you. We're definitely going to be collecting again for the WW Program. I'll start after Cigar Fest (around mid to end of May). Talk with you soon and I'll let the guys know you said "hi"........ :thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Stogieman said:


> Hello Ray, do you want me to add you to the list or are you still considering. Please let me know so I have a good number of guests. Thanks....... :razz:
> 
> Scott, I have you added you to the list.


There is an outside shot I might be able to get my wife to come with me so I'll let you know buddy. Is Isy coming?


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Id absolutley love ot go to this but I live In Boston


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> There is an outside shot I might be able to get my wife to come with me so I'll let you know buddy. Is Isy coming?


Sounds great Scott, I'd love to meet your better half :mrgreen:. Isy is not sure yet, I saw him this past weekend at an event in Long Island. He flew up from Florida for a family function.



Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Id absolutley love ot go to this but I live In Boston


Chuck, that isn't far at all considering we have S/BOTL flying in from all over and driving from locations as far as Virginia and Minnesota. If lodging is an issue, there's camping right at the recreation area and there's plenty of hotels to choose from as well........ :tu


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well guys & girls, now that CigarFest 2011 has come and gone (another superb event), it's time to redirect all of my efforts to this year's Quad State Herf. I see a number of S/BOTL on the fence if they are attending this year or not. We have a number of BOTL driving from the New England states that are on Social Cigar, CigarPass, Cigar Smokers, Cigar Snobs and a few other cigar boards. New York, New Jersey and Pennsylvania are all well represented as well and there is still plenty of room to sign up as the cut off will be 200 guests this year. Here is the link over at CigarPass that we keep a current Guest / Sponsor List:

Quad State Herf VI - Saturday, Aug 20th - CigarPass Cigar Forum Community

This year, award winning BBQ team "Muzzle Brake Outfitters" will be supplying us with tasty bbq chicken, pulled pork, ribs and brisket as well as other tasty treats. Here is the link to their website for your info:

BBQ

So post away if you are planning on attending and / or if you have any questions - concerns. Talk with you all soon....... :usa2:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well folks, we are exactly 100 days from the Quad State Herf. The location is locked down and paid for, our good friends at Muzzle Brake Outfitters are finalizing the menu and the guest list is growing nicely. I've started to contact cigar companies / owners and I have a good feeling that this year's event will be another success. Just wanted to keep everyone updated and that there's still plenty of room to sign up. More to follow soon........


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Exactly 3 months from today and I'll be busy puttin' all the goodie bags together as well as taking care of all the last minute items that may arise. I know that there are a few more S/BOTL here that have attended in the past few years, just checkin' to see if you all are still kickin'....... :smoke2:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

8 weeks and counting, woooooo hoooooo......... :clap2:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Charlie
I am hoping to make it up this yr.
Will confirm by Tuesday......


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Charlie
> I am hoping to make it up this yr.
> Will confirm by Tuesday......


Sounds great Bull, hope you can join us....... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

I wanted to let all the Guests know that they can start to send there payments in. Please make payable to me as I have to split up the payment between the Muzzlebrake Outfitters and the other half to the WTU (Wounded Warriors here at West Point):

*Charlie Baranyai*
104 Harold Ave
Cornwall, NY 12518

Once I receive your check / money order, I'll post here on Puff......... :tu


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Charlie, I am interested in going but I will not be able to confirm until a little closer.

If it happens, would I be able to show up the day of, cash in hand or do I have to RSVP? I will try my hardest to commit but in my job, it is very hard to say yes until a few days before.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

m00chness said:


> Charlie, I am interested in going but I will not be able to confirm until a little closer.
> 
> If it happens, would I be able to show up the day of, cash in hand or do I have to RSVP? I will try my hardest to commit but in my job, it is very hard to say yes until a few days before.


Shouldn't be a problem Allen, I can put you down as a tentative if you'd like. What it is, I have to give the BBQ guys a good head count as we get close......... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

7 weeks and counting, yeah baby....... :biggrin:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Less than 6 weeks now, wooooo hoooooo....... :woohoo:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Charlie
Is there a list of the guys from puff that are attending?
If not, perhaps I can start one.....Would love to meet some of my "virtual" friends..
$$$$$$$ coming to you next week.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Stogieman said:


> I wanted to let all the Guests know that they can start to send there payments in. Please make payable to me as I have to split up the payment between the Muzzlebrake Outfitters and the other half to the WTU (Wounded Warriors here at West Point):
> 
> *Charlie Baranyai*
> 104 Harold Ave
> ...


Damn Charlie maybe I should have asked but they had the raffle with the proceeds being split but once the math was done I bid and won at $600 it was half to the site link I provided to your other thread but in the end $900 went straight to the wounded Warriors did I bugger it up bro trying to do right? :yield:

And one day I am going to find a way of going to this and seeing you and your gang gain and meet everyone else.

Well sorry and hope it works out.

Dave


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Charlie
> Is there a list of the guys from puff that are attending?
> If not, perhaps I can start one.....Would love to meet some of my "virtual" friends..
> $$$$$$$ coming to you next week.


Bull,

I know that Scott (scottw) is attending and there's a few others that showed interests. Thanks for the info and I'll let you know when your $$$$$$$ arrives....... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

5 weeks and we'll be herfin'........ :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well guys, we are 30 days from the event. If you haven't already done so, please send your payments in so that's one less thing to get done in preparation of this upcoming event:

Charlie Baranyai
104 Harold Ave
Cornwall, NY 12518

Thanks and I'll talk with you soon........ :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

4 weeks from today and we'll be herfin'. Anyone see my dancin' shoes lying around....... :bounce:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

3 weeks from today we'll be making the "Goodie Bags" and then off to a pre-event with Eddie Ortega and the fellas....... :smoke:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

2 and a half weeks to go, yeah baby...... :rockon:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Stogieman said:


> Well guys, we are 30 days from the event. If you haven't already done so, please send your payments in so that's one less thing to get done in preparation of this upcoming event:
> 
> Charlie Baranyai
> 104 Harold Ave
> ...


:bump:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Payment sent Tuesday Charlie!!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Payment sent Tuesday Charlie!!


I'll let you know when it arrives Scott, should be here today...... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

10 days and counting, woooooo hoooooo............. :rockon:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

scottw said:


> Payment sent Tuesday Charlie!!


Scott, your payment made it yesterday, good to go and I'll see you in 6 days....... :smoke:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

I do have a few administrative notes to all:

1) They *do not* have an ATM machine up there at Round Pond so may want to bring extra cash for the raffles.. They do have a small general store that sells snacks and stuff that accepts a debit / credit card.

2) There are quite a few picnic tables on location but with 150+ guests and all, you may want to bring a folding / camp chair with you as well.

3) We will be furnishing water / soda and cold beer (Yuengling), but if you prefer to drink another type of beer or want to enjoy some wine or alcohol, you may bring your own. Just remember to drink responsibly.

I've attached a picture from last year to give you and idea of the pavilion and seating. We'll be able to move stuff around and there's plenty of room for everyone......... :yo:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/1001722b.jpg/


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Stogieman said:


> Scott, your payment made it yesterday, good to go and I'll see you in 6 days....... :smoke:


Cool, I look forward to it Charlie.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

I just checked the 7 day forecast on NOAA and it looks good for this Saturday's Quad State Herf:

7-Day Forecast for Latitude 41.36°N and Longitude 74.06°W

I know that the pavilion is quite large but I'm thinkin' about having another large fest tent put up just in case. There's plenty of room and it's better to be safe than sorry. We'll still have enough room for horse shoes, volley ball, etc. More to follow later on after I meet with the Park Manager this morning....... :usa2:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

2 days until the event! Safe traveling all and I'll see you soon....... :thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

just packed the travel humi and gym bag with some extra clothes and a towel. Lawn chairs are in the trunk and we ar HERFIN!!!! in 16 hours (less actually)


Bullman, are you coming??



thanks Charlie!!!!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Today is the day, woooooo hooooooo! We had a great pre-herf last night with our good friend Eddie Ortega along with Allison (RP Rep) and number of S/BOTL. I talked with Cesar Blanco (President of Los Blancos Cigars) and made it in after a long wait at the airport. Sean and the BBQ team is ready and the party is ready as it can be. I wish everyone safe travels and I'll see you all soon.......


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Leaving in a few hrs Charlie, might be there closer to 11 than 10. Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Unbelievable time Charlie, hopefully all the pics get posted. Great food, giveaways, goodie bags and most of all $ raised for the troops. If you never been to Charlie's Quad State Herf,you are missing out. We need more Puff representation next year, I think I was the only one on this board that was there. What a great time!!!


----------

